# Babypowder's Art Collected!



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, I'm gonna use this post to show all my fan art. I'm no kind of professional artist, as much as I'd like to be, but I love art and will probably keep updating this thread with more and more fan art.

You can always see my art at http://mainichi.deviantart.com and I'm always open to comments and critiques.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I heartily approve. I saw your sig, I followed the link, I looked at the images, and I reached for the +rep button.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I'm not entirely sure how significant the rep thing is but it seems pretty cool, I see a lot of people talking about it.

It always makes me happy when somebody enjoys my art. I spent lots of time on these and really learned a ton. Probably some of my favorite pieces of art I've ever made. 

Stay tuned, I plan on doing quite a bit more! Eventually I might even try to take suggestions/commissions. I'll add that in the original post when I do decide to.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rep is just for fun really and people use it in different ways. I use it when i feel compelled. for example i have more rep than mossy toes yet its an anamoly as his fiction is so fucking awesome and mine is meh. 

Basically use rep as you like but its more like a quality control, if you think something is superb give it. For example I'm going to use it now becos I absolutely love the eldar pic


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, deathbringer, you've been around longer, and you're a paying supporter, and you contribute to more than pretty much just the Original Works section.


I think that the Celestian is the best of these images, myself. The Eldar would probably take the cake for the way that they fade back into ghostly luminescence, but I imagine them a bit more slender, in my mind. Though it's still a far better picture than I could make, personally...


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks, Eldar is my second choice army so most of the art I do personally will probably involve the Witch Hunters then Eldar when I'm bored of them.

I kind of picture eldar a bit more slender too, but I was using my actual guardians as references and the way I drew them seemed to work better. I dunno if its the armor or what but the models themselves aren't incredibly thin. Though next eldar piece I start will probably go with more of my own thoughts, and I'm pretty sure most people would think the same as we do in that respect.

My next picture should be up soon, I'm planning a simple portrait of a character to use as my Avatar. I was thinking about doing a Vindicare assassin with the rifle to his face, nothing huge but snipers are awesome!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Not a big fan of the 2nd piece. But the first one is sweetass sweet.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> Not a big fan of the 2nd piece. But the first one is sweetass sweet.


Thanks man. I kind of agree. The second one the characters werent terrible looking but the composition and background kinda ruin it. I've been thinking about redoing the background completely but haven't really had time lately. The first one is probably one of the best pieces of art I've ever done(In my own personal opinion atleast)...so I'm really happy you like it!


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

Really impressive :3
Photoshop + tablet I guess ?
A good thing too that you are on Deviantart either :biggrin: Easier to find 

I hope you don't mind a little critique for your pictures ? 

*The Sisters of Battle pic:*

Actually out of the 3x pic you showed here this is the most refined and best coloured of them. I just love their helmet :grin:
I know that she is a Seraphim, but I can see it only if I take a brief look in the lower left part of the pic. Otherwise I would just standing idle and try to figure that is she on a highway or on a bridge... ? Either make more of the Seraphim or re-work the background a bit. In its current state, it looks like if you put 2x different work next to each other.

*The Duel:*

Erm... first problem is that the battle sister is likely to fall on her side any minute xD And I would highly advise you to look up some human anatomy. No offence really, they are well made, but there are some really messed up parts  (head too small, the arm are looking funny, ect.). And I guess the sword is a bit bigger than it should be (it is likely too heavy to even lift it :biggrin.
The composition is an interesting choice and it can work well if you fix that nearly-falling-battle-sister  

*The Eldars:*

Well as with the previous: anatomy is a bit strange here too :alcoholic:
I always try to use reference pictures when I work  Sometimes even more than 10-20 pics to see how they look like in different angles, ect.
The armour is really nice though  I see you like to make details a lot 
Think of eldars as elves and you get the picture how thin they can get xD The models are kinda... bulky sometimes to use them as ref. You better start off with picture references 

Nice works really 
I would love to see more of your works ^^ And I hope you don't mind that I wrote some critiques :grin:


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I very much appreciate the critiques actually. Since I posted these up on any of the sites I have them on you are the first to really give me anymore than one line or so.

I used GIMP and a tablet. I couldn't afford Photoshop and didn't want to pirate it so I just downloaded the awesome free program. Which is really quite nice.

The Seraphim I probably planned out better than any of the others. The picture is supposed to look like she is in the air kind of scouting out the city from a distance. I see what you mean about not noticing she's a seraphim unless you look at the bottom left though.

The duel I also see most of your critiques. And alot more wrong with it actually haha. But she is supposed to be a Sister Repentia, they use the Eviscerators which are huge. Not just on the models but in most of the actual art I've seen the swords are as big or close to it as the repentia. I think I've messed up the angle a little though. And She was meant to be kind of jumping off the top of the steps and in the process off vertically swinging down her sword at the dark eldar. So that's kind of why she looks like shes falling over, but I think the perspective I've used is a bit off and puts her even further leaning than she should have been, making her look off balanced(and falling over). As for the anatomy issues. The repentia's head may be a little small I suppose. I'm not seeing too many other problems. I think her right arm might have needed a little more foreshortening to indicate the bend. The dark eldar's anatomy seems pretty good to me, the only thing I could pick out was the right arm may be a litttle too fat.

If you could be a little more specific about the anatomy issues in this picture it'd be greatly appreciated, or did I cover what you saw?

The eldar picture I've always thought there was something wrong with his pointing arm, mostly the upper portions muscles are all wrong I think. His neck muscles are wrong too. And ya, like I said before I used the models as a reference more than pictures and agree they should have probably been more slender/tall like elves. Was there anything other than this you see?

I hope that I don't come off defensive in this reply because I really really appreciate your feedback and am mostly just wanting to know a little more specifically what your seeing wrong that I'm not. I'm really working hard to improve my art and appreciate your suggestions and anything else you can say about them.

All my digital works are on Deviant Art. I think if you go back and look through my gallery you'll notice quite an improvement. I think I've steadily gotten better and better. I will pretty much always upload my new pictures to my DA account right away also.

I may not actually go back and edit the current pictures but knowing what I did wrong on them helps me get better with future art.


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

Hm, it is always good to see artist that don't scram around when getting a critique xD
I'm a bit cautious if i ever give critique nowdays, since I got some really stupid and harsh replys on DA when I posted a critique about their works ^^;

About the things you asked:

The Seraphim is O.K. so we discussed it I think 

The Duel: lets see....
You were right about the head, it is slightly smaller than it should be.
Her right hand at the elbow is a bit more bent outwards than it should be for that position.
I guess most of the anatomy issues are mentioned already, plus if you make the perspective right, they are all but disappear. Since most of them come out only because of the angle.
Anyway, i know that she is a Sister Repentia  Still I think that chainsword is a bit bigger than even on the models  Just shorten it a bit, not too much than it is ok i guess ^^

The Eldar: 
the pointing arm is strange, since it looks like he has no lower arm xD Or at least really small and thin compared to the rest of the arm and body. I know it is funny, but try to use your OWN body as reference. It is there, in reach, and you can always figure out how things work if you look at your own hand in the desired pose that how it will look like ?
Ok, some pose would need a mirror to work, othervise you would hurt with the twisting xD
The neck part is nice, but in the other hand, off. You streched out the neck part a bit, making the collarbone to be lower than it whould be + the head is higher too a bit. Nothing wrong with the neck muscles, you done them nicely ^^

I looked though your gallery in DA too by the way ^^
Nice, you really improved a lot :3
You are a bit ahead of me, since I need to switch to computer art. The traditional style is nice and stuff, but a "bit" slow ^^;
Nowdays I need 30-40 hours to finish an A/3 size totally detailed picture  Not good xD

If you are planning to make pictures that use dynamic poses and angles, I highly suggest that you make some sketches on some paper so you can try out how it would look like in the end. Another thing that you can see how the angle works or the composition itself. It is really fast if you do it in a sketchy style in a small size.
I have always done the same so far in my last couple of works and it payed off ^^ And you can counter the anatomy issues if you learn how to draw the different body parts, like they were belonging to a puppet:
Try to brake down the body to simple objects when you do sketches. That way you can do some speed-sketch (thus saving time) and you can even take a good look how it will look like (raughly though xD).

I always do such "thinking-sketch" when I plan my drawing. And you can still think about the details on a sketch paper. When you finalise it on the computer with the tablet, you will have an easier time, since you will have a "reference" of the pose right next to you and don't need to figure out it on the screen. And good for practice anyways 


Anyway, if you are curious how I work, I'm on DA too with the name of:
tanathiel.deviantart.com


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the more descriptive critiques! I know what you mean about people giving their harsh replies. Most people just post their art to fish up compliments rather than improve so it offends them when people actually point out flaws in what they thought was a good piece, not that its bad because people point things out, but nothing is ever really perfect.

I'm glad I'm not completely blind to my flaws. I can pretty much see everything you have pointed out. Now just a matter of correcting my problems.

I do actually sketch things out in my sketch book a few times before jumping into digital art. My scanner messed up a while ago though so I basically just redraw it on the pc and always tends to be slightly different than my original sketch. It is easier to fix these problems though, I catch most of them usually.

I'm working on an original character design at the moment, which I'll upload on my DA site when I'm done. I +watchd your profile. Your art is really great.

Thanks again, it really helps.


----------



## Kaithan (Aug 20, 2009)

You are welcome mate ^^

About what you said:
Well, I was always with my latest drawing like "this is my best drawing!" so no wonder that you think about yours the same way ^^ That is the best attitude 
Anyway, I figured out a little "game" for myself considering drawings:
I always try to improve my drawings according to myself so this way I won't get into that famous trap that a good amount of artists fell, like thinking "My talent is worthless compared to XY's" or similar thoughts ^^;

It is always a good thing to know your flaws 
At least you are familiar with your current boundaries that you need to brake 

I'm curious about your next piece ^^
So far I have no Warhammer/WH 40k artwork :/ But planning to make some ^^
Just my school eats my time xD


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

So I was pretty bored and decided to sketch up some warhammer art. Decided to do a space marine portrait kinda thingy. I was gonna do it in color but decided not to. Might color it later and re-upload it though.


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

This is some very excellent artwork on this thread. The first one was quite stunning, the second was very epic. The third...ah hell they are all very very well done. The above portrait is exquisite, phenomenal shading and texturing. Looking forward to the colored version


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks alot man. I'm gonna do another eldar picture next I think. I dunno really. But I'll update for sure with any warhammer related stuff I do here!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Wanted to play with some color. And I've never really did lightning before. So here's an eldar warlock! With witch blade about to shoot some lightning. Was pretty fun to just mess around.


----------



## Pasta (Aug 1, 2010)

For starters excellent artwork. I'll add a little constructive criticism. Don't take it harshly, your art is brilliant. 

Love the detailing on the 1st one, character is great but building perspective behind could do with a little sharpen up. 
Second one has some nice detail, colours and tones; esp the skin tones. The legs and the sword are a little off.
The third one is my favourite, everything is good but the head on the foreground eldar needs a little adjustment.
Forth, brilliant shading and tones. Only thing I can criticize is the shoulder width. In human proportions it is pretty close but space marines I imagine to have large shoulders?
Last one. I love the detail and tones on the lightning, face and Eldar pattern thing. Fist and perspective (on clothes pattern mainly) need a little work. The lightning is a little too sharp and cartoony I think personally, blur it a little.

Keep up the good work I'll keep an eye on it. overall your great at detail, skin tones and clothes but perspective lets you down a little. 1+ rep


----------

